# 2012 CC Model info.....



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, while we still don't have a list of the exact changes for the 2012 CC yet, even though they are already at the US ports, I figure I would post up what we do have, and fill in more as we go along. 

First, and foremost, as I have been saying, this is not a facelift CC. The dash and electricals have some changes to bring them into line with the 2011 Passat changes due to the fact that both cars are produced on the same lines. We have no pictures, but the Vortex Passat galleries have the Passat pictures in them. But that is all. If I had to guess, I would say 2013 will be the facelift for sure, as by then the CC will be the last car not wearing the new corporate look. 

This is also USA info only....... 


*2012 CC Models:* 

2.0T Sport 
- 6-speed Manual - $28,515 
- 6-speed DSG Auto. - $29,615 

2.0T R-Line 
- 6-speed Manual - $30,460 
- 6-speed DSG Auto. - $31,560 

2.0T Lux 
- 6-speed DSG Auto. - $31,420 

2.0T Lux Plus 
- 6-speed DSG Auto. - $33,865 

2.0T Lux Limited 
- 6-speed DSG Auto. - $34,665 

3.6L VR6 4Motion Executive 
- 6-speed Auto. - $40,390 

Destination Charge (subject to change, add to all): $820 


*Sport 2.0T *— Includes: 2.0T, 200 HP / 207 lbs-ft TSI engine, 17” Phoenix alloy wheels w/ 235/45 R17 94H all-season tires, 3-spoke leather wrapped multifunction steering wheel, auto-dimming interior rearview mirror, front and rear power windows, power heated exterior side mirrors w/ integrated turn signals, cruise control, daytime running lights w/ low beam assist and “coming home” function, front windshield wipers w/ intermittent control and rain sensor, climatic single-zone A/C, MFD “Plus”, compass, electric parking brake w/ hill hold control, front and rear carpeted floor mats, Matte Chromium decorative inserts for dashboard, center console, and doors, leather-wrapped gear shift knob, analog clock, heated sports comfort front seats, 12-way full power adjustable front seats w/ lumbar, rear seat pass through, leatherette seating surfaces, Premium VIII touchscreen radio w/ 8 speakers, HD radio, Bluetooth®, Aux In, MDI w/ iPod cable and music tagging, and satellite radio, ESP, ABS, ASR, EDL, EDTC, TRSP, LATCH, driver and front passenger front airbags, front and rear head curtain airbags, driver and passenger side-thorax airbags, TPMS 

*R-Line 2.0T* — Includes Sport features above, plus: 18” Mallory alloy wheels w/ 235/40 R18 95H all-season tires, shaded tail lamps, R-style front bumpers and side sill extensions, aluminum door sill plates w/ “R” logo, fog lamps 

*Lux 2.0T* — Includes Sport features above, plus: 18” Daytona alloy wheels w/ 235/40 R18 95H all-season tires, RNS 315 navigation system (deletes HD radio) w/ integrated compass, fog lamps, heated front washer nozzles, Climatronic dual-zone A/C, “brushed aluminum” decorative inserts for dashboard, center console, and doors, chrome interior trim 

*Lux Plus 2.0T* — Includes Lux features above, plus: panoramic power sunroof w/ tilting, RNS 510 navigation system, HD radio, rearview camera w/o Park Distance Control, front footwell lighting w/ light strips in door trim inserts, Homelink, “Zebrano” wood inserts for dashboard and doors 

*Lux Limited 2.0T* — Includes Lux Plus features above, plus: 18” Interlagos alloy wheels w/ 235/40 R18 95H all-season tires, Bi-Xenon headlights w/ AFS 

*VR6 4Motion Executive 3.6L* — Includes Lux Limited features above, plus: 3.6L, 280 HP / 265 lbs-ft VR6 engine w/ 4Motion four-wheel drive, 18” polished Interlagos alloy wheels w/ 235/40 R18 95H all-season tires, headlight washer system, 3-spoke leather-wrapped multifunction steering wheel w/ shift paddles, power rear-window sunshade, electrically adjustable/heated exterior side mirrors w/ memory function, rearview camera w/ Park Distance Control, MFD Premium, 12-way full power adjustable sport front seats w/ lumbar, memory for driver seat and exterior mirrors, and active climate control, leather seating surfaces, Dynaudio premium sound system w/ 10 high-end speakers, 600W amplifier, and DSP 


*2012 CC Colors:* 

B4B4 - Candy White 
2T2T - Deep Black Metallic 
C9C9 - Island Gray Metallic (not R-Line) 
9H9H - Iron Gray Metallic 
7S7S - Light Brown Metallic 
8E8E - Reflex Silver Metallic 
7B7B - White Gold Metallic (not R-Line) 
5K5K - Urano Gray Metallic 
Z2Z2 - Night Blue Metallic 

* Shadow Blue is discontinued, and Night Blue and Urano Gray are added* 

As with 2011, 2.0T models offer Cornsilk or Black leatherette, and the Executive offers Black leather 


*2012 CC Market Delivery Options (Port Installed)* 

- CC Mat Kit — rubber mats (set of 4) & trunk liner - $235 

- CC Splash Guards (set of 4) (N/A w/ R-Line) - $220 

- CC Protection Kit — rubber mats (set of 4) , trunk liner, & splash guards (4) (N/A w/ R-Line) - $430 

- CC Chrome Exhaust Tips - $160 

- CC Protection + — rubber mats (set of 4) , trunk liner, & chrome exhaust tips - $355 

- CC Lip Spoiler - $460 

- CC Ground Effects Kit — front valence, side sill extensions, lip spoiler, & exhaust tips - $1,999 

- Sagitta Sport Alloy — (4) 19” Sagitta alloy wheels w/ 235/35/R19 all-season tires - $2,549 

- Thunder Sport Alloy — (4) 18” Thunder alloy wheels w/ 235/40/R18 all-season tires (CC Sport only) - $2,199 



Hopefully that gets us going, I'll add more if I learn more. Questions? 

:grinsanta:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Is the MFD "Plus" something new ...is that the color LCD screen???


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

CC'ed said:


> Is the MFD "Plus" something new ...is that the color LCD screen???


 No, having looked into what little info we have, I don't think so. It's listed the same way on the 2011 CC Order Guide, which was an improved screen over the 2009-2010 MFD screen. The Executive has the MFD Premium listed, which is the color screen. But with no other info or pictures, I can't be 100% until I see a car in person. They look to start hitting dealer lots next week, from what is showing.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

Paul, 
Just wondering if the R-line model is priced uniformly across the entire country now that it's a standalone model and not an option package. When I got my 2010 Sport R-line this past July in SoCal, there was a $830 credit on the window sticker which dropped the effective price of the R-line package to $1,000 from $1,830. 

My 6MT R-line with MDI (standard for 2011+) and chrome exhaust tips as options stickered for $29,908 including destination. It looks like the same car will sticker for some $1500 more than what I paid for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Ali B said:


> Paul,
> Just wondering if the R-line model is priced uniformly across the entire country now that it's a standalone model and not an option package. When I got my 2010 Sport R-line this past July in SoCal, there was a $830 credit on the window sticker which dropped the effective price of the R-line package to $1,000 from $1,830.
> 
> My 6MT R-line with MDI (standard for 2011+) and chrome exhaust tips as options stickered for $29,908 including destination. It looks like the same car will sticker for some $1500 more than what I paid for it.


 I can't tell you. I never heard of an $830 discount for an R-Line on the sticker. Yes, the pricing as I know it should be the same everywhere in the USA. I was under the impression that's how it always has been? For 2011 the R-Line was the same as it is for 2012. Take out the $830, and the difference is normal for a two model year newer car including a few upgrades that are in the newer ones.


----------



## supermatt7001 (Mar 24, 2010)

*


[email protected] said:



2012 CC Colors: 

B4B4 - Candy White 
2T2T - Deep Black Metallic 
C9C9 - Island Gray Metallic (not R-Line) 
9H9H - Iron Gray Metallic 
7S7S - Light Brown Metallic 
8E8E - Reflex Silver Metallic 
7B7B - White Gold Metallic (not R-Line) 
5K5K - Urano Gray Metallic 
Z2Z2 - Night Blue Metallic

Click to expand...

 Does this mean that is there two different type of color code for the Island Gray? What makes one different from one another?*


----------



## Fritzjj (Oct 14, 2004)

Will the 2012 CC VR6 Executive trim get KESSY just like the Tiguan SEL, Touareg Executive, Jetta SEL and Eos Lux trims ? How about power folding mirrors will it finally be available on the VR6.


----------



## B6 Panzer (Jun 10, 2008)

The 2012 is pretty much going to be identical to the 2011's. I'v been saying this all along...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

supermatt7001 said:


> *
> 
> Does this mean that is there two different type of color code for the Island Gray? What makes one different from one another?*


* 

No, one is Island Gray, and one is Iron Gray. These two colors have been available since the start of CC availability in the US. The Iron Gray is kind of a very light blue/silver color. 

I am interested to see what the new Urano Gray looks like...... 

*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Fritzjj said:


> Will the 2012 CC VR6 Executive trim get KESSY just like the Tiguan SEL, Touareg Executive, Jetta SEL and Eos Lux trims ? How about power folding mirrors will it finally be available on the VR6.


 Indications are no and no. Maybe for the facelift in 2013?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> The Iron Gray is kind of a very light blue/silver color.
> 
> I am interested to see what the new Urano Gray looks like......


 Yup, Iron Gray is almost a Baby Blue. Was about to get that color until I saw it good lighting. Baby Blue is not for me.


----------



## FirstCC808 (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm rather disappointed that VW opted not to make some minor upgrades to the CC, specifically not adding LED DRLs and brake lights. I'm beating a dead horse here but I'm hoping someone from VW will explain why they elected not to do so. A cost $$ - value explanation from VW is simply unacceptable for most CC owners. Alright, I vented enough.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

FirstCC808 said:


> I'm rather disappointed that VW opted not to make some minor upgrades to the CC, specifically not adding LED DRLs and brake lights. I'm beating a dead horse here but I'm hoping someone from VW will explain why they elected not to do so. A cost $$ - value explanation from VW is simply unacceptable for most CC owners. Alright, I vented enough.


 Don't expect LED tails anytime soon. They are gone from the 2011 Passat, and the 2012 Eos.......


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

Any idea why they dumped them from the other cars, cost? Seems like more and more manufacturers are going that way even on less expensive models.


----------



## lasvegasjunkie (Jan 27, 2001)

Disappointed that the rear airbag option has been removed after 2010. Also disappointed that the park distance control both front and rear has been deleted from the 2.0 litre CCs after 2010. The park distance control is especially important and useful on the CC with its shallow back window and the long sloping front end.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

For what it's worth - 2012 interior:

http://askavwsalesguy.com/2011/01/04/2012-volkswagen-cc-gets-refreshed-interior/

I think it's a little inaccurate because of the KESSY button on the shifter....


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

all i want is the dsg shift knob in mine  

hopefully that's possible :laugh:


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

No Dynaudio on 2.0T models. Big mistake  This is one of the reasons for holding onto the 2008 wagon we have; aside from the AFS xenons and Vienna leather


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

InvertedB said:


> Any idea why they dumped them from the other cars, cost? Seems like more and more manufacturers are going that way even on less expensive models.


 I know they are expensive. If VW finds that customers don't see a value in a feature verses other features, they adjust what they offer to get the car as close to what the customer wants. Needless to say this doesn't work for every customers wants, and sometime makes you think "what?".


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Don't expect LE*D tails anytime soon. They are gone *from the 2011 Passat, and the 2012 Eos.......


 1. What 2011 passat? I wasn't aware of any '11 US passats. 

2. 2012 EOS does indeed keep its LED rears, as stated on the VW blog website. 

http://blogs.vw.com/conceptcars/2010/11/17/2012-volkswagen-eos-debuts-at-los-angeles-auto-show/ 

"..., from behind, the Eos stands out through its reworked, two-part LED rear lights with a fiber optic technology system and redesigned rear bumper with diffuser."


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

slowhatch said:


> 1. What 2011 passat? I wasn't aware of any '11 US passats.
> 
> 2. 2012 EOS does indeed keep its LED rears, as stated on the VW blog website.
> 
> ...


 He is referring to the European 2011 Passat. AKA B7 Passat.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

slowhatch said:


> 1. What 2011 passat? I wasn't aware of any '11 US passats. *2011 Redesign in Europe*
> 
> 2. 2012 EOS does indeed keep its LED rears, as stated on the VW blog website.
> 
> ...


----------



## lightguy (Nov 28, 2010)

lasvegasjunkie said:


> Also disappointed that the park distance control both front and rear has been deleted from the 2.0 litre CCs after 2010. The park distance control is especially important and useful on the CC with its shallow back window and the long sloping front end.


 Learn how to drive. I don't have any problem parking mine anywhere, and I prefer to back into spaces whenever possible. 

The backup camera is even more stupid than the sensors. Really, they've got to be kidding. :facepalm:


----------



## lightguy (Nov 28, 2010)

f.rizzo said:


> For what it's worth - 2012 interior:
> 
> http://askavwsalesguy.com/2011/01/04/2012-volkswagen-cc-gets-refreshed-interior/
> 
> I think it's a little inaccurate because of the KESSY button on the shifter....


I would have jumped all over the black/brown color combo. I LOVED this in the 335i. The two tone is very appealing to me, but the cornsilk/black means you get a cornsilk dash which is too grandma-ish for me and clashes with the silver sport trim. This combo has a solid black dash with the brown seats and inserts - looks great. I'll be pissed if the US gets this combo for 2012 after I just got my 2011. However, I think Euro has had this for a while, so probably doesn't mean anything.

The little clock on the dash looks out of place. No thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

lightguy said:


> I would have jumped all over the black/brown color combo. I LOVED this in the 335i. The two tone is very appealing to me, but the cornsilk/black means you get a cornsilk dash which is too grandma-ish for me and clashes with the silver sport trim. This combo has a solid black dash with the brown seats and inserts - looks great. I'll be pissed if the US gets this combo for 2012 after I just got my 2011. However, I think Euro has had this for a while, so probably doesn't mean anything.
> 
> The little clock on the dash looks out of place. No thanks.


You don't have to worry about being pissed, as the interior choices are the same as 2011. 

And the Cornsilk interior has the black dash top with the cornsilk only on the lower panels.


----------



## gphin305 (Jul 13, 2007)

*my two cents.....would love to buy CC but hanging on to 08 Passat*

Love the CC and would like to buy/lease but two things keep me holding on to 08 Passat (are you listening VW??).......need to provide a real sunroof, especially as option in the Sport model.....and better interior color choices......only offering two choices is ridiculous..... (black is too black and cornsilk/black just not for everyone). Love the natural tan interior with candy white exterior and full sunroof on current Passat. Even the anthracite gray in wifes 09 jetta looks better than CC choices. Again, just my two cents (but have heard it from others as well).


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

So it seems official that the third back seat option won't be offered in the U.S. for the 2012 model.

Btwy, if you are considering a CC, there are some great incentives going on right now for the 2011 model.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

The "new" Passat lists the DSG as being available for the VR6.

Wonder if this translates into the VR6 CC in 2012?
That would piss me off...
.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

av_audi said:


> So it seems official that the third back seat option won't be offered in the U.S. for the 2012 model.



Been official for a while now.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

f.rizzo said:


> The "new" Passat lists the DSG as being available for the VR6.
> 
> Wonder if this translates into the VR6 CC in 2012?
> That would piss me off...
> .


No, no CC VR6 Executive with DSG, regular auto only.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Quiet thread lately......:laugh:


----------



## Virtual61 (Jan 21, 2011)

*This looks like more than minor changes .....*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zEJuq_1vaI


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Virtual61 said:


> This looks like more than minor changes .....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zEJuq_1vaI


And if this 9 month old YouTube post was in any way accurate, it would be more than minor changes. But this amateur rendering doesn't even look like the other cars that have received the face-lift. Look to see that happen to the 2013 CC. Hopefully much better executed than this example, too. :thumbup:


----------



## Virtual61 (Jan 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> And if this 9 month old YouTube post was in any way accurate, it would be more than minor changes. But this amateur rendering doesn't even look like the other cars that have received the face-lift. Look to see that happen to the 2013 CC. Hopefully much better executed than this example, too. :thumbup:


Yes, you're right.
I found the original pics ... the one in the vid is just a photoshop mockup.

I can't believe I fell for it. :-(


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

when is the new bad boy coming out so I can buy it


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Quiet thread lately......:laugh:


Because I bought the 2011 - and now I dont want to know :laugh:

Thanks again for your help. You were huge!

.


----------



## 1.8turboB5 (May 1, 2002)

we have 6 2012 CCs in stock. 
the dash is much improved with a clock where the hazrd lights used to be. the drawers in the trim on the dash are gone. 
the parking brake is now next to the shifter above autohold button. 
the shifter is the same as in the 2011 tig and jetta with the button up front instead of on the side. the look of the dash looks alot classier and upscale. and will not be a direct fit to our older CCs not evern the shifter. unfortuantely. 

as for the 830 discount in socal. thats because they were supposed to have parking sensors. 

if anyone wants to host pics. ill take some and send them to you


----------



## FirstCC808 (Apr 1, 2010)

Images of the new VW Golf CC 2013. I really don't know if this is true or not. 

http://www.inautonews.com/vw-golf-cc-to-be-available-from-2013


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

1.8turboB5 said:


> we have 6 2012 CCs in stock.
> the dash is much improved with a clock where the hazrd lights used to be. the drawers in the trim on the dash are gone.
> the parking brake is now next to the shifter above autohold button.
> the shifter is the same as in the 2011 tig and jetta with the button up front instead of on the side. the look of the dash looks alot classier and upscale. and will not be a direct fit to our older CCs not evern the shifter. unfortuantely.
> ...


 I can post them for you. PM me!


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

1.8turboB5 said:


> we have 6 2012 CCs in stock.
> the dash is much improved with a clock where the hazrd lights used to be. the drawers in the trim on the dash are gone.
> the parking brake is now next to the shifter above autohold button.
> the shifter is the same as in the 2011 tig and jetta with the button up front instead of on the side. the look of the dash looks alot classier and upscale. and will not be a direct fit to our older CCs not evern the shifter. unfortuantely.
> ...


 Anything new to the exterior?


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

FirstCC808 said:


> Images of the new VW Golf CC 2013. I really don't know if this is true or not.
> 
> http://www.inautonews.com/vw-golf-cc-to-be-available-from-2013


 
Old news. Golf CC nope, Golf Cabrio maybe...


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

These specs make me happy I bought a 2009 Lux AT (back when there was only 1 Lux trim) 
We got the parking distance control, the RNS-510, the camera, etc etc for one reasonable price...and we didn't get the troublematic DSG back then :beer: 

The one thing I'd like to have is the Bluetooth ($350 from ebay). 

I can only hope we all enjoy our CCs!!!


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

quailallstar said:


> Old news. Golf CC nope, Golf Cabrio maybe...


 A Golf CC with a TDI would be great. I'm still waiting on a CC TDI personally...


----------



## pqerpqer (Nov 21, 2010)

FirstCC808 said:


> Images of the new VW Golf CC 2013. I really don't know if this is true or not.
> 
> http://www.inautonews.com/vw-golf-cc-to-be-available-from-2013


 Too bad if it doesn't get made - would be a nice car from the sounds of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

f.rizzo said:


> Because I bought the 2011 - and now I dont want to know :laugh:
> 
> Thanks again for your help. You were huge!
> 
> .


 Glad I could help! Enjoy it! :beer:


----------



## 1.8turboB5 (May 1, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice!!! I like the analog clock but not sure how I feel about it on the wood trim because of the block of brushed aluminum. Would of looked cleaner if they just continued with the wood trim around the round bezel. The new shifter looks great too. Any change to the exterior?


----------



## 1.8turboB5 (May 1, 2002)

exterior 100% the same.


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

f.rizzo said:


> Thanks again for your help. You were huge!
> 
> .


 where's the (no ****)


----------



## hkk_life (Jun 4, 2002)

Wow, we finally see some real shots of the '12s on US soil! Thanks for posting those! I assume this is a Lux Plus or Lux Limited in the pictures? 

I like the new shifter and the clock is nifty. Is the time readout still at the top panel of the MDF? Any changes in general to the MFD or instrumentation from the earlier models? 

Also, any apparent differences in the feel or quality of the interior materials or the soft-touch plastics? 

I'm not so sure the new clock, nice as it looks, is worth losing those two little storage cubbies. I figure I could proper my cell phone or iPod in there or keep change or a garage door opener in there.


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd rather have the storage


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

I just posted a video on my blog however I cant post it on here, someone else would have to. link in sig


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

I'll pass on the new interior. I like my 2010 shifter more. I like the width so I can rest my hand while driving, more than that skinny one. Of course that's not the case with my women. Lol. 

The clock on the dash seems a bit lonely up there. Like it was an afterthought. And I do much prefer the cubbyholes. I'm glad I got my 2010 sport.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Daze513 said:


> I'll pass on the new interior. I like my 2010 shifter more. I like the width so I can rest my hand while driving, more than that skinny one. Of course that's not the case with my women. Lol.
> 
> The clock on the dash seems a bit lonely up there. Like it was an afterthought. And I do much prefer the cubbyholes. I'm glad I got my 2010 sport.


 I agree... I just got a 2011 and it looks like I made the best choice. If you are in the market for a CC I would take close look at the deals out there now. I would doubt the 2012 models will have the same incentives. Don't really know though....


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

R-line said:


> where's the (no ****)


 :laugh::laugh:



Daze513 said:


> I'll pass on the new interior. I like my 2010 shifter more. I like the width so I can rest my hand while driving, more than that skinny one. Of course that's not the case with my women. Lol.
> 
> The clock on the dash seems a bit lonely up there. Like it was an afterthought. And I do much prefer the cubbyholes. I'm glad I got my 2010 sport.


 I had that shifter in my R32. I like the T handle better on the CC as well.

.


----------



## B6 Panzer (Jun 10, 2008)

I wonder if the manual gearbox is the same??? It probably is.. 

Ehh, its looks good. I like the clock. What color does it illuminate at night??


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

jspirate said:


> I agree... I just got a 2011 and it looks like I made the best choice. If you are in the market for a CC I would take close look at the deals out there now. I would doubt the 2012 models will have the same incentives. Don't really know though....


 Im sure VW will want to push the 2012 with the "new, upgraded" interior. So the dealers will be forced to move out 2011 inventory. I think great deals are to be had on the 2011s.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

iPinch said:


> I just posted a video on my blog however I cant post it on here, someone else would have to. link in sig


 Thanks Jay.
You are also a great source of information - this takes a lot of effort!














 

.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

I really like the new interior :thumbup:


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

In the video he says they redesigned the buttons and to match what the euro passat has on theirs. Since I don't own a CC yet, can someone tell me what was redesigned?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Only things I do like that is different is the placement of the E-Brake and I do like the shifter. I think the clock looks silly. Have always thought that about the clocks in Infinity's.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Hmmmm... Nah. Don't really like it, especially the shifter area which seems to have taken a step backward with more black plastic and less metal or trim surround. 



















Compared to


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

f.rizzo said:


> Thanks Jay.
> You are also a great source of information - this takes a lot of effort!
> 
> 
> ...


 Not trying to bash on any 2012s, or anybody planning to get one, but if you look at the video you see that all these things were kind of cut and paste from the new passat and not really designed around the CC. 

1. The new headlight switch surround now has a empty area to the right of it were the dash intensity control used to be. 

2. The clock reminds me of my old Infiniti G35. But it looked better in the G because it flowed well with the dash. This is just some square clock that is even gonna be hard to see because of the glare coming in from the windshield. 

3. The new Shifter is the same one they put into the new Jetta. I like the T Shifter better. 

4. The shifter surround on the left hand side of the shifter looks good, but on the right side it has a bunch of filler spots, where it seems there are supposed to be buttons, but you didnt get all the options. Seems plasticky and cheap. Even though the 09-11 have three empty spots on the right, the '12 has like six empty spots. 

Thats all I have seen for now, and personally, im happy I got my interior compared to this one. Its nice, but I think VW is trying to save money by reaching into Passat and Jetta part bins.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Daze513 said:


> Its nice, but I think VW is trying to save money by reaching into Passat and Jetta part bins.


 Just keep in mind, the CC interior is _always_ a Passat interior, never anything else, never anything unique. No Jetta here at all, unless they are parts that the Jetta gets from the Passat parts bin. What they did is just match the 2012 CC interior up with the 2011 Euro Passat interior. Makes production and volume interior purchasing easier and less expensive, than trying to build the CC with the old interior while the Passat has the new interior on the same assembly lines. Simple realities of production, that's all. 

:snowcool:


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Just keep in mind, the CC interior is _always_ a Passat interior, never anything else, never anything unique. No Jetta here at all, unless they are parts that the Jetta gets from the Passat parts bin. What they did is just match the 2012 CC interior up with the 2011 Euro Passat interior. Makes production and volume interior purchasing easier and less expensive, than trying to build the CC with the old interior while the Passat has the new interior on the same assembly lines. Simple realities of production, that's all.
> 
> :snowcool:


 That same shifter is the one in the new Jetta we just got my girl. But maybe there are some differences.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Daze513 said:


> That same shifter is the one in the new Jetta we just got my girl. But maybe there are some differences.


 Sure, but it's also the same shifter in the 2011 Euro Passat.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry if I missed it ... but I like the sorrounds for the vents... Also I think the Clock looks good with the wood trim, but with silver it does look too loneley... I love those trays, I have my garage opener in one, and the EZ pass tag in the other.... The shifter is OK, I drive stick so I hope they kept it the same... Any idea when we will get the facelift? My lease is over in Feb 2012 any chance by then? Was hoping that the 2012 NMS (now passat) could be a replacement but I dont like it...


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone know the residual and money factor for 2012 or even 2011 right now on the east coast. Looking to get into an R-line and trying to see what the lease terms are for 3yr/36k miles. I like the 2012 interior so don't mind getting into that


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

Who else has 2010,2011 and 2012s on their lot? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

mdtony said:


> Sorry if I missed it ... but I like the sorrounds for the vents... Also I think the Clock looks good with the wood trim, but with silver it does look too loneley... I love those trays, I have my garage opener in one, and the EZ pass tag in the other.... The shifter is OK, I drive stick so I hope they kept it the same... Any idea when we will get the facelift? My lease is over in Feb 2012 any chance by then? Was hoping that the 2012 NMS (now passat) could be a replacement but I dont like it...


 2013 CC should be the facelift.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

iPinch said:


> Who else has 2010,2011 and 2012s on their lot? :laugh:


 Wow, we ran out of 2010's in the summer.


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 2013 CC should be the facelift.


 Now THAT ill be looking forward to!


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

How much should I be paying for a 2011 CC Sport DSG now since the 2012 is out?


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

Beastmobile said:


> How much should I be paying for a 2011 CC Sport DSG now since the 2012 is out?


 I picked ours up on Tuesday. Using the $2000 dealer csah I paid right around $26K (before TTL) for an 11 sport 6MT with a mat kit, splash gaurds and a lip spoiler. Sticker was $29,910. 

-Eli


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

TJEli said:


> I picked ours up on Tuesday. Using the $2000 dealer csah I paid right around $26K (before TTL) for an 11 sport 6MT with a mat kit, splash gaurds and a lip spoiler. Sticker was $29,910.
> 
> -Eli


 Really, I've seen them in this area for 24,800 and this is for DSG. I assume they are using the same dealer cash but I'm not sure.


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

I have seen a few 10s for that but no 11s around here. That is a fantastic price. (at least for my area) The options on mine were $890. That price still puts the DSG under my MT with no options. 

Also, my dealer had plenty of DSGs but worked for 3 weeks trying to find a dealer that would give up a 6MT. They then drove a flatbed 500 miles to go get it. Our price figured out to be $500 under invoice and the additional $2000 dealer cash. 

-Eli


----------



## pqerpqer (Nov 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 2013 CC should be the facelift.


 Wonder if VW will also ditch, or add to the interior colors. That cornsilk beige is tired. Too light/blah. How about some beautiful Toffee or Chestnut leather, VW?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

pqerpqer said:


> Wonder if VW will also ditch, or add to the interior colors. That cornsilk beige is tired. Too light/blah. How about some beautiful Toffee or Chestnut leather, VW?


 I agree, I really liked the one I saw with a darker two tone interior like a Toffee or Chestnut. I would love for that to be an option!


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

My sales guy also told me that 5 option seating will be available soon as well on the CC. 
Not sure if he ment 2012 or 2013 model. 

I'm in Canada so I'm not sure if this will apply to the US as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

milan187 said:


> My sales guy also told me that 5 option seating will be available soon as well on the CC.
> Not sure if he ment 2012 or 2014 model.
> 
> I'm in Canada so I'm not sure if this will apply to the US as well.


 I can't say for Canada, but there is no word that the bench seat is coming to the US, at all. Definitely not on the current 2012 Order Guide, though VWoA could add it to the CC any time they wanted to......


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I can't say for Canada, but there is no word that the bench seat is coming to the US, at all. Definitely not on the current 2012 Order Guide, though VWoA could add it to the CC any time they wanted to......


 For me I like the 4 seating options but there are people that want that 5 seats. 
He told me the CC would sell so much more if they could seat 5 and I believe that. 
I guess we will see.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

milan187 said:


> For me I like the 4 seating options but there are people that want that 5 seats.
> He told me the CC would sell so much more if they could seat 5 and I believe that.
> I guess we will see.


 Maybe a few more sales, but it's verses the increased cost to bring an additional model here. And moving the window seats outboard closer to the doors to make room for a middle seat makes it very hard to sit in those seats under the curve of the rear roof above. Very limited headroom. 

Yeah, we'll just have to wait and see. Although you never know, I doubt they would change it before 2013.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

Just found this on the UK VW Web site. Of course this does not mean the US will get it


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

Just picked up a 2012 cc r line black/black at commonwealth VW on friday night....
will post picks on thursday or friday after I fix the stance and rotiform it out.:thumbup:


----------



## goatman1 (Aug 12, 2007)

my lease on a 2010 CC Sport is up in March of 2013. I am interested to see what VW has in store at that time to replace my current CC. This has been my first VW and, assuming everything remains the same with me (Job etc), I will opt for another VW. I will however shop also for an Audi A4 ans well as the new Passat. I came into this lease buried in my last cars purchase so will be looking at hopefully lowering my payments when I trade. 
Long way off but still getting excited when I see what VW has in development. Just hope that the US Passat is not dumbed down like the Jetta was. Looking for a nice, padded dash, quality trim and a good engin/transmission combo.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

windsor96vr6 said:


> Just picked up a 2012 cc r line black/black at commonwealth VW on friday night....
> will post picks on thursday or friday after I fix the stance and rotiform it out.:thumbup:


:thumbup:

Pics or it didn't happen! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

goatman1 said:


> my lease on a 2010 CC Sport is up in March of 2013. I am interested to see what VW has in store at that time to replace my current CC. This has been my first VW and, assuming everything remains the same with me (Job etc), I will opt for another VW. I will however shop also for an Audi A4 ans well as the new Passat. I came into this lease buried in my last cars purchase so will be looking at hopefully lowering my payments when I trade.
> Long way off but still getting excited when I see what VW has in development. Just hope that the US Passat is not dumbed down like the Jetta was. Looking for a nice, padded dash, quality trim and a good engin/transmission combo.


You will not be disappointed in the new Passat, as Jamie has posted. :thumbup:


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

how come there are no lease or finance deals on VW website anymore for any vehicle. Anyone know what's up with that?


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*teaser phone pic*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Beastmobile said:


> how come there are no lease or finance deals on VW website anymore for any vehicle. Anyone know what's up with that?


The new programs come out later today.....as usual.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The new programs come out later today.....as usual.


Anything good on leases? Sign & Drive again?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

No sign then drive LOL


----------



## hagen145 (Jan 30, 2011)

*2012 executive 4 motion availability*

Paul:

I currently have an 09 cc sport and may be interested in moving up the 4 motion executive at the end of my current lease. Will this model be readly available at dealers or should I consider placing a special order. Note that I reside in NJ. Thanks.


----------



## Fritzjj (Oct 14, 2004)

I still don't get it why VW have the 2012 CC that early and still no LED DRL or KESSY on the CC. I strongly believe there will be a face lift CC before the end of this year. It does not make sense to have LED's on the 2012 Eos, 2012 tiguan, 2012 GTI, Touareg and possible the 2012 GLI and not put LED's DRL on the CC LUX Limited and the Executive trims. Just a reminder folks the 2012 CC on the dealer lots today were made late summer and early fall and production will stop for 2011 model year in Germany by early May. Basically in my opinion the 2012 is not worth it folks it basically a 2011 with minor upgrade features on the interior. I know what kind of game VW is playing with us US consumers. Every inside source is saying early summer VW will introduce the long awaited facelift CC as a possiblity 2012.5 just like how VW did play the same game back in 2001 Passat half year major facelift as a 2001.5 model year production.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

hagen145 said:


> Paul:
> 
> I currently have an 09 cc sport and may be interested in moving up the 4 motion executive at the end of my current lease. Will this model be readily available at dealers or should I consider placing a special order. Note that I reside in NJ. Thanks.


The future just can't be told. Hard to be able to say what will be in stock then. Since you are in NJ, just get a hold of me 3-4 months before the end of the lease, and we can look at what's out there, and see whether we need to order or not. Right now it is a pretty rare car to find.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

here it is on the coilovers......


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Fritzjj said:


> I still don't get it why VW have the 2012 CC that early and still no LED DRL or KESSY on the CC. I strongly believe there will be a face lift CC before the end of this year. It does not make sense to have LED's on the 2012 Eos, 2012 tiguan, 2012 GTI, Touareg and possible the 2012 GLI and not put LED's DRL on the CC LUX Limited and the Executive trims. Just a reminder folks the 2012 CC on the dealer lots today were made late summer and early fall and production will stop for 2011 model year in Germany by early May. Basically in my opinion the 2012 is not worth it folks it basically a 2011 with minor upgrade features on the interior. I know what kind of game VW is playing with us US consumers. Every inside source is saying early summer VW will introduce the long awaited facelift CC as a possiblity 2012.5 just like how VW did play the same game back in 2001 Passat half year major facelift as a 2001.5 model year production.


Everything I have heard still says 2013 for the facelift, and there's just no way they are changing the CC _again_ this year, just too expensive, and so a waste of money to change that fast. Maybe the 2013 will come out early, I could see that, but a year from now is the earliest I can see it happening. The cars we are getting now were built in the last two months, not last summer. Just remember, it costs money to update and facelift cars, and the CC is one of the newest models we have, so it will be the last to be updated. The 2012 changes were made for production reasons, they were forced, and had nothing to do with updating the car for the market.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

windsor96vr6 said:


> here it is on the coilovers......


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## DonCorleone (Oct 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Everything I have heard still says 2013 for the facelift, and there's just no way they are changing the CC _again_ this year, just too expensive, and so a waste of money to change that fast. Maybe the 2013 will come out early, I could see that, but a year from now is the earliest I can see it happening. The cars we are getting now were built in the last two months, not last summer. Just remember, it costs money to update and facelift cars, and the CC is one of the newest models we have, so it will be the last to be updated. The 2012 changes were made for production reasons, they were forced, and had nothing to do with updating the car for the market.


But remember that the 2012 model year is for North America exclusively. In Europe the CC with the revised interior is a 2011 model year. Factory tooling was changed around September to build the 2011 Euro Passat so naturally the CCs interior was revised simultaneously. The first batch of CCs were for Europe followed by the second batch for America and by the time they reach US shores (around January) hence the reason for 2012 model year. I don't understand why back in 2001 there were two 2001 Passats, the B5 and B5.5....Why didn't they called it 2002 Passat like the 2012 CC?? or why they didn't called this CC 2011.5?? They both arrived to US shores in January.

My guess is that the CC facelift will be revealed in Frankfurt this September as a 2012 model year going on sale shortly after and coming to America in Spring 2012 as a 2013 model!


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Everything I have heard still says 2013 for the facelift, and there's just no way they are changing the CC _again_ this year, just too expensive, and so a waste of money to change that fast. Maybe the 2013 will come out early, I could see that, but a year from now is the earliest I can see it happening. The cars we are getting now were built in the last two months, not last summer. Just remember, it costs money to update and facelift cars, and the CC is one of the newest models we have, so it will be the last to be updated. The 2012 changes were made for production reasons, they were forced, and had nothing to do with updating the car for the market.



I know there's been a lot of different renders and crappy photoshops out there, but I like this one:
http://nordschleifeautoblahg.blogspot.com/2010/08/vw-passat-cc-next-generation-rendering.html

I mean the CC already looks great as it is. I wouldn't expect a revolutionary design change. A nice simple update would look great as long as it has all of the features that everyone wants. When my lease is up in 2014 I would gladly get another R-line IF it has HIDs. I am content with the rest of the car the way it is (for the price at least).


----------



## DonCorleone (Oct 14, 2004)

gtitrini said:


> I mean the CC already looks great as it is. I wouldn't expect a revolutionary design change. A nice simple update would look great as long as it has all of the features that everyone wants. When my lease is up in 2014 I would gladly get another R-line IF it has HIDs. I am content with the rest of the car the way it is (for the price at least).


It is nice, but I'm was never convinced about the tail lights. They look from the '96 Taurus. However the overall shape of the car and the front end look awesome.

Here is my wish list for the Next CC:
-Keep offering the R-line trim but with a more aggressive front bumper.
-LED/DRLs and HIDs are a must in the 2.0T R-Line.
-Redesign the tail lights with LEDs
-Offer a panoramic roof with open sun-roof (like the '11 optima) 
-2.0T 211hp/258 lb-ft as standard engine.
-Keep the same interior layout as the current 2011/12.
-Offer the aluminum dashboard with the R-line trim.

Anything else???:thumbup:


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

DonCorleone said:


> It is nice, but I'm was never convinced about the tail lights. They look from the '96 Taurus. However the overall shape of the car and the front end look awesome.
> 
> Here is my wish list for the Next CC:
> -Keep offering the R-line trim but with a more aggressive front bumper.
> ...


Hmmm. Well, I'd rather have the 2009-10 interior, in terms of hazard switch versus clock, etc. 

Add to the R-Line:

R-Line MFSW w/DSG
Optional AWD
Kessy/Push button start
Optional park assist, parallel park assist, Lane assist
Dynamic Suspension
Adaptive cruise control
Leather/Alacantra interior

Also, Golf R engine! Give me K04 standard! 

So yeah, I want what the ROW gets!


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

JHolmes said:


> Hmmm. Well, I'd rather have the 2009-10 interior, in terms of hazard switch versus clock, etc.
> 
> Add to the R-Line:
> 
> ...



That would probably make it too expensive for me. I like the price where it is right now. 
Just make the lights HIDs/LEDs and possibly add dual zone climate. 
I would pay a little bit more for a regular sunroof that actually opens though!


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

We were talking about the MY 2013 facelift.


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

some interior 2012 pics

crappy pics because i had my cell phone


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm really happy I bought a 2010 when I did. The 2012 just seems like they cheaped out in a way. The center portion with the parking brake, the shifter piece, even down to the clock integration. It's jut bleh, but that doesn't mean that I can't love a CC


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

gtitrini said:


> That would probably make it too expensive for me. I like the price where it is right now.
> Just make the lights HIDs/LEDs and possibly add dual zone climate.
> I would pay a little bit more for a regular sunroof that actually opens though!


Hmmm. Well, not really... At least in my opinion, in terms of value. Give me All the available options of a VR6 4 motion, delete motor... Add K04 and R-line MFSW and make others options. 

Park assist/lane assist/dynamic suspension/adaptive cruise. 

I'd gladly pay the sticker for it all if it would be comparable in price to a vr6 4-mo. 

And yes, I'm sure I could get a decently optioned A4 with similar options at that price point. But I don't want an A4. Lol


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I'm really happy I bought a 2010 when I did. The 2012 just seems like they cheaped out in a way. The center portion with the parking brake, the shifter piece, even down to the clock integration. It's jut bleh, but that doesn't mean that I can't love a CC


DJ, 

I agree. Clock looks out of place, and the black plastic around the shifter makes me cringe Oh, and i think te shift knob looks way too 'dainty,' in this car! my opinion, don't kill me!

And allow me to pic-whore my interior once again. Lol.


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

/\

nice!


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

What does:
5K5K - Urano Gray Metallic
look like?


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

JHolmes said:


> DJ,
> 
> I agree. Clock looks out of place, and the black plastic around the shifter makes me cringe Oh, and i think te shift knob looks way too 'dainty,' in this car! my opinion, don't kill me!
> 
> And allow me to pic-whore my interior once again. Lol.


I actually like the interior of both cars. As long as the quality is the same, I wouldn't mind either one. I just wish that we had some of those features to fill up the blank spaces on the buttons.


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

I like the new vent trim and the new shifter but dont care for the center stack or shifter surround changes. Whats the deal with the new TPMS? Does it show independent pressures? Any way to retrofit this?

-Eli


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

TJEli said:


> I like the new vent trim and the new shifter but dont care for the center stack or shifter surround changes. Whats the deal with the new TPMS? Does it show independent pressures? Any way to retrofit this?
> 
> -Eli


The new system on all 2011 VW's in the US is a ABS sensor wheel speed based system. It does not actually read pressure, only looks for a wheel out of sync with the others, and turns on the light. It's great if you change wheels, or have snows, as there are no sensors in the wheels, and you just reset the system with the button, so it's easier and no dealer trip necessary.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

I have a 2010 and like the interior changes they have made to the 2012 model. The chrome surround on the A/C vents is a nice upgrade (I made this upgrade to my car) and the analog clock is nice. The location of parking brake on the center console is more logical too. Are the A/C vent thumb wheels backlit? If so, that's another nice little touch.


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The new system on all 2011 VW's in the US is a ABS sensor wheel speed based system. It does not actually read pressure, only looks for a wheel out of sync with the others, and turns on the light. It's great if you change wheels, or have snows, as there are no sensors in the wheels, and you just reset the system with the button, so it's easier and no dealer trip necessary.


Did you mean 2012?

-Eli


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

I drove a 2012 R-line yesterday. The vents are back lite but the whole interior seemed to have a lower quality and was cheapened comparing to 2010-11.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Faramarz1 said:


> I drove a 2012 R-line yesterday. The vents are back lite but the whole interior seemed to have a lower quality and was cheapened comparing to 2010-11.


What's back lit on the vents?


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

TJEli said:


> Did you mean 2012?
> 
> -Eli


2011 models is correct.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

JHolmes said:


> What's back lit on the vents?


I think he meant the white arrow markings on the A/C vent thumb wheels. Audi models have had this feature for a while and I think some B5.5 Passats had it too.


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> 2011 models is correct.


The valve stems on my 2011 look exactly like the TPMS stems on my summer wheels from my MKV Jetta?? Also, there is no reset button in my car.

-Eli


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The new system on all 2011 VW's in the US is a ABS sensor wheel speed based system. It does not actually read pressure, only looks for a wheel out of sync with the others, and turns on the light. It's great if you change wheels, or have snows, as there are no sensors in the wheels, and you just reset the system with the button, so it's easier and no dealer trip necessary.


My moms 2007 murano has independent air pressure displayed on the screen. It's so simple yet so genius at the same time. I think it's a pretty neat feature and it definitely comes in handy since on quite a few occasions my sensor went off when the temp dropped and i was running around checking each tire to see what was wrong.


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

Just to update... according to the manual and my valve stems, my 2011 has the valve stem sensing TPMS.

-Eli


----------



## hagen145 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Please confirm that 2012 cc sport and r-line are available with manual transmission.*

Paul:

I was at my local dealership servicing my 2009 cc m/t and I noticed that all of the cc's on the dealer's lot were auto trans and the window sticker did not include additional charge for the auto transmission. 

Please confirm that the 2012 sport and r-line will both be available with manual transmission, unlike the new eos. My wife was eager to lease another eos until she found out no more manual transmission for 2012. Also, will I get reduction in price for having a manual transmission or is VW charging the same no matter what type of transmission for 2012 models?


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

I just picked up a '12 last week. Had a choice between '11 or '12. I personally like the subtle changes on the '12, especially the shifter. My display shows individual tire pressure and came nitrogen filled. I'm not a big fan of chrome and their seemed to be more brushed In the 12. Been drive an Acura TL for the last few years (after '03 passat). Love this car, blow the Acura Away


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

JHolmes said:


> DJ,


What's that phone dock thingy?


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

Jhawkcclux said:


> I just picked up a '12 last week. Had a choice between '11 or '12. I personally like the subtle changes on the '12, especially the shifter. My display shows individual tire pressure and came nitrogen filled. I'm not a big fan of chrome and their seemed to be more brushed In the 12. Been drive an Acura TL for the last few years (after '03 passat). Love this car, blow the Acura Away


Does your car have metal valve stems? If the 12s had a wheel speed based TPMS then there would be nothing to read pressures.

-Eli


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

hagen145 said:


> Paul:
> 
> I was at my local dealership servicing my 2009 cc m/t and I noticed that all of the cc's on the dealer's lot were auto trans and the window sticker did not include additional charge for the auto transmission.
> 
> Please confirm that the 2012 sport and r-line will both be available with manual transmission, unlike the new eos. My wife was eager to lease another eos until she found out no more manual transmission for 2012. Also, will I get reduction in price for having a manual transmission or is VW charging the same no matter what type of transmission for 2012 models?


As always, VW has different model codes for manual and automatic transmission cars, and thus the automatic transmission is included in the window sticker for the automatic models. The Sport and R-Line are available as manuals, and they are $1,100 less than the automatic models, as are all VW manual cars. You will never see a charge for automatic transmissions on VW window stickers.


----------



## hagen145 (Jan 30, 2011)

Paul: 

Thanks for the information. What a relief. I am now happy!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

hagen145 said:


> Paul:
> 
> Thanks for the information. What a relief. I am now happy!


 :thumbup:


----------



## gordonyz (Mar 9, 2011)

I got 12 ver. and I'm happy with the change. 
Clock doesn't look as cool as Infiniti's, but when u change hour in menu, the minute arm of clock automatically rotates, how cool is that?


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

saw that on the clock. pretty clever. I changed the day light savings in the menu and the manual clock rotated, now my 5 year old wants me to do it everytime I pick him up from school, thanks VW 
btw, stopped and washed my car yesterday and 3 guys all came and looked it over, guy in his 60's with a John Cooper Works Mini even came back to say what a beautiful car. Window tint today!


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sure, but it's also the same shifter in the 2011 Euro Passat.


Is it possible to change the shifter with a 2010/11?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

picked up my 2012 6mt cc last night....great car! im looking to be the first person to write up a boost gauge replacing the clock diy. the screen has 2 clocks and the dash shows the time..that clock is pointless. 

the interior change makes a difference not for nothing. the dash is a lot cleaner without those compartments...trust me. i never liked the cc till i sat in a 2012...the layout is extremely comfortable:thumbup:

esp with the bs ebrake being next to the shifter.....passats and pre 2012 its in the weirdest spot...no?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Faramarz1 said:


> Is it possible to change the shifter with a 2010/11?


I imagine so, but check with Bud on his "The Un-Official Official Ask a Parts Guy Thread". Maybe he can look up if the parts can interchange?


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

wish my parking button was there....but the clock....seems outaplace...LUV MY 09


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> The new system on all 2011 VW's in the US is a ABS sensor wheel speed based system. It does not actually read pressure, only looks for a wheel out of sync with the others, and turns on the light. It's great if you change wheels, or have snows, as there are no sensors in the wheels, and you just reset the system with the button, so it's easier and no dealer trip necessary.





TJEli said:


> Did you mean 2012?
> 
> -Eli





OZ.IN.USA said:


> 2011 models is correct.


My 2011 CC does not have the ABS based TPMS. I have the valve stem system.


----------

